# Surf City Barrier Reef Carnauba Wax Review Including Pictures, Video and Thoughts



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

After being the first person in Northern Ireland to purchase the Surf City Barrier Reef wax and having it a few weeks now today after cleaning the car i decided to try the product out and see how good it is...

I applied one layer of wax to the car after washing and drying it, this product was so easy to apply it goes on so easy with very little effort and very little product to cover the area i was waxing and after letting the wax dry for about 20 mins i buffed it off with the microfibre clothe supplied with the wax and again with very little effort wiped straight off with no drag on the clothe no white powder or dust at all and gave a real deep wet look to the car and this is by far the best wax i have used yet, i recommend this for people not wanting to spend a fortune on waxes and for the amount you get for the price it will last a very long time as it barely took any off the top layer of the wax in the tin.

few pictures of the reflection and wet look it gives...


































































































video of how the water runs off the car with one thin coat of this wax...






how little wax that wax needed off the top layer for to wax the whole car...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i was the 3rd person to by this nice wax plus all the goodies we got with the order and i ordered two more tins because i was delighted with ease of results and the beading :thumb:


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

yea it is a very good product was really surprised when it came to using it how easy used it is and i used the free spray aswell later on after waxing the car to add that extra gloss and protection


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

j.s_det said:


> yea it is a very good product was really surprised when it came to using it how easy used it is and i used the free spray aswell later on after waxing the car to add that extra gloss and protection


not used that will on sunday


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looks good. the stuff looks like megs #16


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your subaru looks in mint condition, you can tell the cars been machined enhanced, lovely gloss from gloss and great wheel combination.

I swear this wax in tin is Meguiars 16, with a added applicator and cloth, with new packaging.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

the car has never been machine polished, this definitely isnt megs 16 in a bigger tin, try it for yourself you wont be dissapointed


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Whats it smell like


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

smells like bubblegum


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Your subaru looks in mint condition, you can tell the cars been machined enhanced, lovely gloss from gloss and great wheel combination.
> 
> I swear this wax in tin is Meguiars 16, with a added applicator and cloth, with new packaging.


I don't mind repeating myself all over this place so here we go....

It is absolutely nothing like Meg's #16, the ONLY similarity is the Colour, it's a bigger tin, different texture, different smell....

I don't understand how people can swear 2 products are the same just by looking at a pic! Surely you would then believe 2 White waxes are identical as that's all you can tell from a pic?? :lol:

Have you ever used Meg's 16 and left it to cure or done a whole car before buffing off? Only then would you realise just how different these products are, I don't think they could be more opposite to be honest.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> I don't mind repeating myself all over this place so here we go....
> 
> It is absolutely nothing like Meg's #16, the ONLY similarity is the Colour, it's a bigger tin, different texture, different smell....
> 
> ...


OK, so it's just like megs #16 then?!?!?

:tumbleweed:



Sorry, couldn't help it after the other thread with people going on and on and on and on and ariston about it....

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> OK, so it's just like megs #16 then?!?!?
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


It's not just me though is it?? Surely these guys would think all Blue paste waxes must be identical if they only look at pictures 

Same goes with any White waxes, or Pink waxes :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip, I agree.... :lol:

I thought Royale when I first seen it... that is blue as well.... :lol:  :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Appearance and smell remind me of Gliptone Carnauba Paste,which i have used a lot and really like.If it's anything like that,then it's a very,very good wax.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> OK, so it's just like megs #16 then?!?!?
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> :thumb:


LMAO :lol::lol::lol:

Yep, same as megs 16 it is then :lol:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Blue wax, smells like bubblegum... must be repackaged Natty's Blue?


:tumbleweed:








Just thought you'd want a change from all the "it's M16 in a different tin" comments


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

come back with your comments when you have tried the stuff guys


----------

